# (Video Update! two weeks old now!)Found baby Banggai Cardinal in aquarium today!



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

One of my Banggai cardinals was not eating for a bout a month I suspected he might have baby in his mouth, today start eating and looked around aquarium and found just one baby stuck in prefilter :


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

congratulations! great pictures!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! cute baby!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool. Baby Bangaiis are among the cutest fish.

You'll need to hatch or defrost baby brine shrimp and other tiny foods for your little one.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

She/he is doing good, still wan not able to get tiger pod from J&L :


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Great video


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cute as a button.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

VERY cute ... big fry to hold in their mouth.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

He/she is doing great, feeding on brine shrimp babies and Tiger Pods


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Two weeks old now, I think he/she start taking frozen baby brine shrimps , I have upgraded his/her home to small Marina HOB breeding box.


----------

